# As I yearn to devote myself as a living sacrifice to God



## ReformedWretch (Dec 14, 2008)

..and believe me, I am no where near there and know I never will be on this Earth there is however one thing I am learning and wondering if any of you experience?

I can barely stand "the world". Again, I don't hate sin any where near as much as I should and have so much more to learn but as I grow in sanctification what I struggle with the most is tolerating others who live their lives in open, willful rebellion against God. Maybe the Lord is driving me to love His people more than I do/have, I don't know, but there are those that I once more than tolerated in hopes of showing them Christ that I know just feel disgust towards because of their love of sin and this world.

This is new for me. Don't get me wrong I've never "played with sinners" but my desire/love of "evangelism" had me tolerating them in "love". Since leaving house parenting (and I am not just talking about young people) I am growing less and less "tolerant" of those who live in a way that not only denies God, but promotes and encourages sinfulness. 

I do still desire to evangelize and share the gospel with any and everyone but I do not desire to be "nice" about wickedness and to back slap God haters so to show them Christianity (you're the only bible they will ever read for example). I find myself wanting to boldly profess the human condition and then share the answer to their situation and leave it at that except for those that desire repentance.

I've just "had it up to here" with the ungodly that live as they please.

...normal?


----------



## Confessor (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't say whether or not it's normal or even correct to have such feelings towards other people, but I can definitely agree with you. I daily witness excessive debaucheries and wickedness that I almost have no desire to even speak to them in a friendly fashion.

As a worse example, this past Friday I confronted someone I knew (I won't identify his relation to me for his sake) about stealing a beverage from a restaurant. I had done it before, and I recognized that it's not nearly as bad as shoplifting or other worse sins, but it's a violation of the Eighth Commandment nonetheless, and I let him know the immorality of the action, even in a roundabout, somewhat friendly manner.

In response, he called me an obscenely blasphemous and disgusting name pertaining to my Christianity that I will not repeat on here. Fortunately, God by His grace restrained me from doing anything I would have regretted in the situation. The two of us are also reconciled, although I received no spoken apology from him.

It's stuff like this that I don't enjoy dealing with, and I can sympathize with your feelings on the matter.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 14, 2008)

I think it's normal, Adam. I know I experience it. The challenge, as I understand it, is to recognize that the lost live out their condition. There is a very real sense in which they are living what they are, and what we would still be if it weren't for the grace of God. Personally, I am convicted when I get disgusted with the person. The sin is abhorent, and I try to focus on that. As soon as I see the person as disgusting I lose perspective. 

We are all accorded dignity as image bearers of God. We are all born in bondage to sin. How can I help those still lost in sin to see their bondage for what it is? Then, when speaking to them, I have to submit to God because I can't cause fruit, only God can. This releases pressure to expect the result to be according to my will and frees me to love them through proclaiming Christ. While their sin is often horrible, and they need to stop, this isn't their main problem. They need to see their need for a Savior. Any focus on stopping sin is, in a sense, superfluous if they merely stop that sin without salvation. The greatest expression of love is to reveal someone's relationship with their Creator, whether we're sinning as Christians, or slaves to sin as unbelievers. In this we must be faithful and trust God to bear the fruit that will bring Him the most glory - whether it's hardening or breaking of the heart.

I wish I were successful in this on a regular basis. It gets better year by year, but is still a constant battle in which I have to repeatedly remind myself of these truths. Perhaps, your challenge is similar to mine. If not, well, it's food for thought anyway.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 14, 2008)

Confessor;



> As a worse example, this past Friday I confronted someone I knew (I won't identify his relation to me for his sake) about stealing a beverage from a restaurant. I had done it before, and I recognized that it's not nearly as bad as shoplifting or other worse sins, but it's a violation of the Ninth Commandment nonetheless, and I let him know the immorality of the action, even in a roundabout, somewhat friendly manner.



How is not as bad?? Is it not stealing? is it not a sin worthy of death, just as any other sin?


----------



## Confessor (Dec 14, 2008)

BJClark said:


> Confessor;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a sense in which all sins are equally bad, and a sense in which sins are of different degrees. For example, if I were to be angry at someone and kill them, I would be deserving of hell. If I were to be angry at someone but then restrain myself before killing them, I would be deserving of hell, but I would nonetheless have not done an action as bad as if I had gone through with my thoughts.

_Jesus answered, "You would have no power over me if it were not given to you from above. Therefore the one who handed me over to you is guilty of a greater sin."_ -- John 19:11


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 14, 2008)

BJClark said:


> Confessor;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. I really don't see how stealing a beverage from a restaurant is any different than stealing a beverage from a store.


----------



## Confessor (Dec 14, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> BJClark said:
> 
> 
> > Confessor;
> ...



With all due respect, I don't care if you disagree whether or not the two are morally different as long as you acknowledge that there are in fact degrees of sin.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 14, 2008)

Adam

It is normal.

I am often wondering whether one is supposed to be salt in a place that has none 
or come out of them and separate.

I am currently thinking that "the world" is just a place that will never ever ever get it. We are aliens. 
The only reason to stay active in it seems to be finding other aliens who may need help treading water in the cess pool.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 14, 2008)

Another consideration is the warning we receive in the Proverbs, to avoid fools and don't waste time arguing with them.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 14, 2008)

> PuritanBouncer
> 
> I can barely stand "the world". Again, I don't hate sin any where near as much as I should and have so much more to learn but as I grow in sanctification what I struggle with the most is tolerating others who live their lives in open, willful rebellion against God. Maybe the Lord is driving me to love His people more than I do/have, I don't know, but there are those that I once more than tolerated in hopes of showing them Christ that I know just feel disgust towards because of their love of sin and this world.



We are given an impossible job- hate the sin, love the sinner. Only in faith, by God's grace can we even possibly try to do this.

I might add one other dimension, one of the truly remarkable things about Christianity is that God reveals our sin to us and the sins of others become clearer also, right along with this He also reveals more of his love, grace and mercy. They go hand-in-hand, and in this way it is possible to glorify God and enjoy Him forever.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm with you but with a twist. I've been out of the stateside culture for 14+ years, living in Ethiopia, returning only for 2 weeks here and there to do shopping and visa renewal, holed up with a believing family for those weeks. Now I'm back in the states for a matter of months, much against my will. 

Yesterday my husband hauled me into a mall and I felt the same loathing that you described in the OP, just from looking and listening, no interaction with anyone else. The culture is so very decadent, as is the church. On the one hand I struggle to plumb the depths of my own depravity and lay hold on grace. Who am I to be morally outraged by the sins of others in the face of my own life-long rebellion against God and His people? On the other hand I cry for the poor believers in Ethiopia who are continually hungry, while I witness stateside believers' wasteful habits and materialism; then the outrage resurfaces.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 14, 2008)

Been there!!!! Sent a PM. Blessings!


----------

